# Central Georgia new to beekeeping here



## copefarms (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi I have 37 acres of gently rolling hill land that I am trying to turn into a small (less than 5 acres) organic farm. Attempting to do the homesteading ecofriendly green thing. Its mostly wooded with pine and oak and scrub.

Was curious about bees to use for my own use as pollinators for my own crops. Not looking at getting into commercial stuff. Joined a local beekeeping club and started a website for them. Heart of Georgia beekeepers in Perry Georgia. I live one town over in Fort Valley area.

Very interested in the natural beekeeping and tbh beekeeping. Been reading alot about it and very intrigued.

Hobbies include technology, computers, nature photography, and fishing.
Have a few chickens and some raised beds for gardening, just got a tractor so looking at doing some more heavy type of farming next year. Belief in self sufficiency.

Currently beeless revving up for next year hopefully 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Why wait? Jump in the waters fine!

Glad you're here, sounds like a sweet setup.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the bees hope you have good luck with them


----------



## copefarms (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks all.
I wanted to get started this year but guys here are saying I should probably wait till next year now for starting out. I'm slowly getting equipment here and there so it isnt one big upfront cost, which helps my pocket book spreading it out over time. 

Thanks again Mike


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a good choice I think the honey flow in the north part of the state has been terrible this spring. there has been a little honey down your way but not a normal year.


----------

